# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > डायबिटीज़ >  ये है  मधुमेह से बचाव के तरीके

## Apurv Sharma

हालाँकि एक बार जिसे शुगर की बीमारी हो जाती है उसका ठीक होना असंभव होता है; उसे दवाइयों पर जीवन भर निर्भर रहना पड़ता है | मधुमेह एक खतरनाक बीमारी है। लेकिन अगर इसका मरीज अपना पूरा ख्याल रखे और व्यायाम करने के साथ साथ उचित खाद्य पदार्थों का सेवन करे तो इस रोग पर काबू पाया जा सकता है और इस रोग से होने वाले नुकसान से बचा जा सकता है

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*खुशखबरी :-*ये तो आप जानते ही है की कुछ दिनों पहले तक मधुमेह यानि डायबिटीज के मरीजों को तेल खाने से मना किया जाता था। लेकिन डायबिटीज के मरीजों के लिए अब खुशखबरी ये है कि वे एक ऐसे तेल का सेवन कर सकते हैं जो नुकसान करने की बजाए फायदा करेगा और डायबिटीज पर नियंत्रण रखेगा। और उस तेल का नाम है नारियल तेल! जी हाँ! नारियल तेल डायबिटीज को कंट्रोल करने में बहुत हीं अहम भूमिका निभाता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*नारियल तेल  से काबू पाया जा सकता है :-*क्या आप जानते है की नारियल तेल  डायबिटीज के मरीजों के लिए बहत हीं फायदेमंद है। लेकिन नारियल तेल के फायदे जानने से पहले आपके लिए यह जानना जरुरी है कि डायबिटीज में क्या दिक्कतें आती हैं।इस के लिए डॉक्टर से संपर्क करे |

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*डायबिटीज और इंसुलिन में सम्बन्ध :-*  डायबिटीज में मरीज का शरीर या तो इंसुलिन का निर्माण करना बंद कर देता है ( ऐसा टाइप 1 डायबिटीज में होता है) अथवा मरीज का पैनक्रियाज इंसुलिन तो निर्मित करता है लेकिन उसका शरीर उस इंसुलिन का उपयोग कर पाने में असमर्थ होता है  ऐसा टाइप 2 डायबिटीज में होता है
*इंसुलिन की भूमिका :-*मारी कोशिकाओं तक ग्लूकोज पहुंचे इसलिए मधुमेह के कई मरीजों को इंसुलिन का इंजेक्सन लेना पड़ता है। अगर बाहरी स्रोत से ऐसे लोगों को समय पर इंसुलिन की मदद नहीं दी गई तो उर्जा की कमी से ये कोमा में जा सकते हैं,  इंसुलिन हमारे शरीर का एक मुख्य होरमोन होता है जो हमारे शरीर में मौजूद शुगर यानि ग्लूकोज को हमारी कोशिकाओं तक पहुंचाता है जिससे कोशिकाओं को आहार मिलता है। और जब हमारी कोशिकाओं को आहार मिलता है तो हमें उर्जा मिलती है। लेकिन जब हमारे शरीर में इंसुलिन की कमी हो जाती है या जब हमारा शरीर इंसुलिन रेजिस्टेंट हो जाता है यानि जब हमारा शरीर, हमारे  शरीर में मौजूद इंसुलिन का उपयोग नहीं कर पाता तब हमारी कोशिकाओं को आहार नहीं मिल पाता जिससे हमें उर्जा नहीं मिलती और हमें बहुत कमजोरी महसूस होती है तथा कोशिकाएं नष्ट होने लगती हैं। दूसरी बात कि जब हमारे शरीर में शुगर का स्तर सामान्य से बढ़ने लगता है तो यह हमारे प्रमुख अंगों को क्षति पहुँचाने लगता है जो किडनी को ख़राब करता है, आँखों को ख़राब करता है तथा हार्ट एटेक एवं स्ट्रोक का कारण बनता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्यों है? नारियल तेल मधुमेह के मरीजों के लिए लाभकारी :-*




हाल के एक शोध से पता चलता है कि  मधुमेह का मरीज नारियल तेल का अगर नियमित रूप से सेवन किया करें तो वे मधुमेह की समस्याओं से काफी हद तक निजात पा सकते हैं। 
नारियल के तेल में कुछ खास और दुर्लभ वसा अणु होते हैं  जिन्हें मध्यम श्रृंखला फैटी एसिड (एम् सी ऍफ़ ए ) यानि मीडियम चेन फैटी एसिड के रूप में जाना जाता है। ये आपकी कोशिकाओं को बिना इंसुलिन की मदद के आहार प्रदान करता है। इस तरह बिना इंसुलिन के भी आपको उर्जा मिलती रहती है एवं आपकी कोशिकाओं को आहार भी मिलता रहता है। मधुमेह के मरीजों के लिए इससे बढियां बात और क्या हो सकती है! इसके अलावा नारियाल तेल आपकी पैनक्रियाज को स्वस्थ बनाते हैं और इंसुलिन निर्माण के लिए प्रेरित करता है। जिन मरीजों का शरीर ग्लूकोज रेजिस्टेंट हो जाता है नारियल तेल उनके शरीर को भी इस लायक बनाने लगता है जिससे कि मरीज का शरीर इंसुलिन का उपयोग करने लग जाये। इससे टाइप 2 डायबिटीज के मरीजों को काफी लाभ मिलता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

नारियल तेल अदभूत तेल है क्योंकि यह बिना पित्त के ही खाना पचाने लगता है जो आमतौर पर नहीं होता। खाने को पचने के लिए अमाशय में पित्त का मिलना जरुरी होता है और दूसरा कोई भी तेल पित के साथ मिलकर हीं खाना पचाना शुरू करता है। लेकिन नारियल-तेल की खासियत यह है कि यह पित्त से मिले बिना हीं सीधा आपके लीवर में पहुँच जाता है। उसके पश्चात वह आपकी रक्त वाहिनियों में पहुंचकर यानि आपके रक्त प्रवाह में मिलकर ‘कैटोंन बोडीज़’ के रूप में कोशिकाओं तक पहुँच कर ऊर्जा की भरपाई करता है।

‘कैटोंन बोडीज़’ नयी कोशिकाओं का निर्माण करती हैं जिसके फलस्वरूप मधुमेह के मरीज को इंसुलिन पर निर्भर नहीं रहना पड़ता। आपको यह सुनकर शायद यकिन न हो कि एक समय के बाद नारियल तेल की वजह से मधुमेह के मरीज को दवा की भी जरुरत नहीं रह जाती। इससे मरीज की रोग प्रतिरोधक प्रणाली मजबूत  हो जाती है और सुचारू रूप से काम करने लगती है जिसके फलस्वरूप मरीज को अन्य रोगों से भी छुटकारा मिलने लगता है।

----------

